# Welche Koiart ist das "MIT BILD"



## tomz (13. Dez. 2007)

http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/1856/unbenanntmo5.jpg

Hallo zusammen:

Ich hab jetzt ein Bild von meinem Koi hineingetan und möchte gerne von euch wissen was das für eine Art sein könnte.

BITTE AUF DEN LINK KLICKEN !!!!!!!!!!

l.g
tomz


----------



## rainthanner (13. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Welche Koiart ist das "MIT BILD"*

Nix für ungut, 


Aber ich weiß es auch nicht. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## canis (14. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Welche Koiart ist das "MIT BILD"*

Hallo

Der Thread sollte BITTE ins Koi-Forum und nicht zu den allgmeinen Fischen. 


Danke schon jetzt dafür. 
Gruss

Edit rainthanner


----------



## Jürgen B. (14. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Welche Koiart ist das "MIT BILD"*

Hallo,

ist schwer zu erkennen.
Auf den ersten Blick würde ich aber auf einen Kujaku tippen.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Chrisinger (14. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Welche Koiart ist das "MIT BILD"*



			
				canis schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Der Thread gehört ins Koi-Forum und nicht zu den allgmeinen Fischen.
> 
> Gruss



Moin Canis,

geht das auch ein wenig freundlicher........?
Wir legen hier wert auf freundliches miteinander.. 

LG Chris


----------

